# BBS Rs 18inch with 5x100. is it out there?



## EGOTRP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello. Does any one know if they even came in 18 inch? Would love to find a set for my Mk4 as i am running the RM's on my Mk2 16V. If any one has any leads could you plesase help out.
For all i know they might not even make em in that size. But i figured someone here would know for sure.
Thank you


----------



## DuBb~LiFe (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: BBS Rs 18inch with 5x100. is it out there? (EGOTRP)*

yes 18" is the biggest size. you can get a pair re drilled, or get adapters, here is a site that custome makes any set that you want http://www.justmatz.co.uk/bbs-information.php


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: BBS Rs 18inch with 5x100. is it out there? (EGOTRP)*

well there are ones with 17" faces that use 18" lips and barrels
then there are the super rs's which come in 18" and 19" and are insanely expensive and only available new in japan or thought bbs japan


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

memoryfab has 18" Super RS' for $2300 and offer a re-drill service.


----------



## EGOTRP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you guys for all your help. Somone else recomended memoryfab as well. I call them for sure tomorrow and see what they can offer me. Would any one recomend running 17inch RS's on a MK4 R32 or should i keep searching for a set of 18's?


----------



## Eurowned32 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd stay away from MemoryFab if I were you. I bought a set of RS's for my mk2 and I was told they were 5x100 for VW fitment but after I recieved them I found out otherwise. they were indeed 5x100 but for use with 12mm lugs not 14mm and the center bore was smaller then the vw 57.1. Needless to say I spend $1k on a set of 15" RS's thinking I was ready to go with refinishing just to find out I'd have to spend an additional $500 just to make the faces fit. Not to mention it took him over a week to even feel up to shipping them out and there was no way of me returning them in the 2 day return period after I got them because he didn't pick up the phone or return any of my calls after I left messages. Buy at your own risk but I give MemoryFab an F- in service and sales.


----------



## bigbadpussycat (Mar 16, 2007)

*BBS 18inch*

I have seen people build 18inch BBS RS from 17inch faces and redrilling Super-RS 18's

I would suggest you checking out EBay, Memoryfab or RB.

@Eurowned32, I've dealt with Memoryfab before and if you had contacted them (they are usually in the back so leaving a vmail helps) or send them an email they would have taken cared of you. They are a small shop so sometimes it takes a bit longer. I had purchased a set of VSXX from them only to find out one VSXX was a little different than the other three. They took it back and replaced it after 2 weeks of me keeping the wheel even though it was past the allowed time.


----------



## Eurowned32 (Sep 8, 2006)

Called them back numerous times and left messages to never recieve a call back. needless to say I ate it and paid $400 to have the center bores and lug holes opened up. the wheel condition was decent but all I'm saying is they don't disclose all the details about the wheels and obviously aren't too familiar with the fitment of the wheels they sell. maybe thats too much to ask but I'm sure they make a pretty good profit off of selling used unwanted jap parts to american kids with overflowing pockets.


----------

